# quick question



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so this question has come up a few times between a few members here.
My TDS from the RO/DI is reading 0 but in the bucket I have it draining into it's reading 87, so I cleaned out the bucket very well with a fresh scrubby and RO water and now the reading is 15.

What gives?

Also, does salt count as a dissolved solid?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, salt adds TDS.

What is the container that the water is going into? Keeping in mind that water is the most aggressive absorbing liquid! So, if it isn't a food grade container, it could be "eating" any impurities out of it. Thus giving you some of the TDS readings.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm using a 5 gallon bucket that I got from work that housed Hellman's Mayo so it's food grade for sure. That's good to know that salt does add to TDS since I've been using it to mix salt in.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

J_T said:


> Yes, salt adds TDS.
> 
> What is the container that the water is going into? Keeping in mind that water is the most aggressive absorbing liquid! So, if it isn't a food grade container, it could be "eating" any impurities out of it. Thus giving you some of the TDS readings.


That's funny, for years I was doing the same thing and couldn't figure out why the water in the bucket was like 76ppm and coming from my ro was like 4ppm. I figured it was the stuff in the air getting absorbed by the water in the bucket.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

In my case, I rinsed the bucket clearly after salt mix. And up side down a bucket, let it dry completely for next time. It might 0-1 tdc different between outlet and bucket only.


----------

